# Ubuntu for Android on Charge?



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

wondering if there is any interest from the Charge users for Ubuntu?

http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

I think its pretty cool but I have all my pics and videos just upload to dropbox when I do anything to my phone so I don't feel like its needed


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

I highly doubt we have enough space in /system for this. Either way, we would still need a RIL and now a working HDMI and some way to dock it.


----------



## scarygood536 (Aug 11, 2011)

I downloaded the app from redmond and My phone instantly started doing funny things where i was forced to reflash.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Reading more about the "specs" that are going to be needed, it probably won't run well on the Charge, as it looks to be geared more for dual-core devices.


----------

